# What are your thoughts about VSCO film?



## tombu (Oct 2, 2012)

Hate it or love it? 

Here is some examples:
http://bobbyearle.com/blog/before-and-after-wednesdays-64/


----------



## preppyak (Oct 2, 2012)

I think the idea is great, but, like all techniques, it gets abused to the point of becoming silly. Sort of like all those terrible HDR photos that are out there. Being able to process in RAW and do loss-less edits is awesome, but, especially in the wedding world, everyone's photos end up looking the same. And its a look that will quickly become dated when it gets overused


----------



## hpmuc (Oct 2, 2012)

Film emulation, hm, don't know. It does look ok, but honestly, if I want film, I shoot film (and that's what I do often enough)


----------

